# Uncommon Method Competition | Payout and an Apology



## Silky (Nov 16, 2020)

Welcome to the Uncommon Method Competition ! This is a competition to see who can get the fastest time with non-Big 4 methods ! There will be 160$ in prizes and we hope you will participate. This competition will be running until Feb 28th 2021.

Format:

The competition is split into 2 categories (1) experimental/novel methods and (2) hybrid/variant methods. Participants will choose a non-Big 4 methods to compete with and will be placed accordingly. Along with the Big-4 ZB and Freefop will not be allowed due to their similarity to CFOP. If you plan to participate please let us know what method you will be using. These are the current methods being used and their categories.


Experimental/Novel​Hybrid/Variant​LMCF/Corners First​ZBRoux/LLOB​
SSC/ECE​Tripod​
Mehta​LEOR​
HK​PCMS​
Russo​42​
Waterman​


Rules:

Competitors will submit a video of their fastest average of 5 and or 12 using their chosen method. These submissions will be on a rolling basis, so as you get faster times to can update your video submissions accordingly. Submissions will end Feb 28th at 12:00 EST. Each submission should also contain the scrambles for each solve. The timer and scramble should be visible in the video.
Prizes:

The prizes will be split into 4 categories (1) Novel/Experimental average of 5, (2) Novel/experimental average of 12, (3) Hybrid/Variant average of 5, (4) Hybrid/Variant average of 12. The top 3 fastest results of each category will receive a cubicle gift card. 1st place will receive $20, 2nd, $15, and 3rd $5 in each respective category.
Competitors will be limited to only one gift card. If one person were to win both fastest average of 5 and 12 in the Novel/Experimental category they would receive one first place prize and the second prize would go to next fastest competitor. Even if you don't place in the top 3 you still have a chance to win prizes !!

Check out this wiki page for an extensive list of methods here.

If you have any questions feel free to ask !
Good luck to all of our competitors 


The fastest times in each method have a chance of being displayed in the Fastest Video of Each Method thread !


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 17, 2020)

Are we allowed to use the ZB method? It aint common.


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Are we allowed to use the ZB method? It aint common.


If ZB was included in the comp yes. To clarify there would be 10 categories. Method 1 average of 5 and 12, method 2 average of 5 and 12, etc. So the three that I have already are SSC, LMCF, and Waterman. If there was enough interest in ZB being added that would be included.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 17, 2020)

Silky said:


> If ZB was included in the comp yes. To clarify there would be 10 categories. Method 1 average of 5 and 12, method 2 average of 5 and 12, etc. So the three that I have already are SSC, LMCF, and Waterman. If there was enough interest in ZB being added that would be included.


Ok so I dont know SSC but I know a little bit of LMCF and Waterman so am I allowed to use ZB or do I go for something like RDD of PDQF or what?

Edit: Maybe Petrus Francisco but probably not.


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Ok so I dont know SSC but I know a little bit of LMCF and Waterman


So the point is that you would have 2 months to submit your fastest average of 5 and or 12 video for any of the methods we collectively decide on. So if ZB wasn't included, no you couldn't use it. Does that make sense?

It isn't using any uncommon method because then it would really be a comp. If you have a fastest average of 5/12 for ZB you can submit it here


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 17, 2020)

Silky said:


> So the point is that you would have 2 months to submit your fastest average of 5 and or 12 video for any of the methods we collectively decide on. So if ZB wasn't included, no you couldn't use it. Does that make sense?
> 
> It isn't using any uncommon method because then it would really be a comp. If you have a fastest average of 5/12 for ZB you can submit it here


ok so i submit an Ao5 or 12 with either LMCF, SSC or Waterman then submit it here. Is that correct?


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> ok so i submit an Ao5 or 12 with either LMCF, SSC or Waterman then submit it here. Is that correct?


As I said in OP, right now I'm looking to see if there is interest. If there is enough interest then I'd probably either update the thread or make a new one and there you would submit it, yes. And then, also, there would be 1-2 methods included by popular demand.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 17, 2020)

Silky said:


> As I said in OP, right now I'm looking to see if there is interest. If there is enough interest then I'd probably either update the thread or make a new one and there you would submit it, yes. And then, also, there would be 1-2 methods included by popular demand.


ok so i am obsessed with the ZB method. I am planning to make it plain up my main method once i know full ZBLL but im only 81/493 so right now i only sometimes use ZB but mainly use CFOP. See if you can find other people interested in it because i have been.


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> ok so i am obsessed with the ZB method. I am planning to make it plain up my main method once i know full ZBLL but im only 81/493 so right now i only sometimes use ZB but mainly use CFOP. See if you can find other people interested in it because i have been.


This is the purpose of this thread. If enough people want ZB then sure. I don't think this is likely because it would be insanely hard to learn full ZB in two months and otherwise you'd just be using CFOP which would defeat the purpose of the comp. One of the purposes of this comp is to encourage people to try out different/uncommon methods, not to use the ones they already know.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 17, 2020)

Silky said:


> This is the purpose of this thread. If enough people want ZB then sure. I don't think this is likely because it would be insanely hard to learn full ZB in two months and otherwise you'd just be using CFOP which would defeat the purpose of the comp. One of the purposes of this comp is to encourage people to try out different/uncommon methods, not to use the ones they already know.


Ok I will try my best to learn all of them. I know 16.43% of ZBLL and it is 2 months from now so what percent will I need to get it up to to consider you to add it?


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Ok I will try my best to learn all of them. I know 16.43% of ZBLL and it is 2 months from now so what percent will I need to get it up to to consider you to add it?


(1) You'd need to learn at least all of ZBLL and or implement it in each solve. (2) You would need several other people to also be doing it. If you're the only person doing it, it isn't a competition.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 17, 2020)

Silky said:


> (1) You'd need to learn at least all of ZBLL and or implement it in each solve. (2) You would need several other people to also be doing it. If you're the only person doing it, it isn't a competition.


ok got it


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> ok got it


When you do finish learning full ZB feel free to submit videos here. Although Tao Yu will be hard to beat.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

I might do LEOR but zubin park will crush me if he does it.


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I might do LEOR but zubin park will crush me if he does it.


What do you mean ?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

I mean that I could do the LEOR method, but Zubin park is much faster with it than I am.


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I mean that I could do the LEOR method, but Zubin park is much faster with it than I am.


Is this in general ? or do you want LEOR included in the comp ?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

yes. it is pretty good for how underused it is


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yes. it is pretty good for how underused it is


WHAT ? YES TO WHAT ?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

yes I want it in the comp


----------



## Silky (Nov 17, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yes I want it in the comp


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Silky (Nov 22, 2020)

Bumping because I need more responses.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 22, 2020)

As someone really interested in methods, I think this is a good idea.

However, I think the better approach would be to allow any method other than the common ones like CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus. Some other potential bans could include ZB and CFCE due to how similar to CFOP/ZZ they are. 

This way the competition isn't limited to a handful of methods, nor allows the common ones. 

You would also need to decide whether or not multiple method useage is allowed or not. Does each average have to be method pure, or would you allow multiple methods to be used based on the scramble? Or have a multiple methods option as well?


----------



## Silky (Nov 22, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> As someone really interested in methods, I think this is a good idea.
> 
> However, I think the better approach would be to allow any method other than the common ones like CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus. Some other potential bans could include ZB and CFCE due to how similar to CFOP/ZZ they are.
> 
> ...


So yes the Big 4 would be banned. My original proposal was to have 4 to 5 different methods to compete in with average of 5 and 12. I don't really understand how what you're idea would work. Would it just be who could get fastest average of 5/12 with and non-common method. I'd want full-step/ intermediate full step ( like using Waterman but not need to use all 100 algs ). And yes the average would need to be same method.

The idea behind OP is that with only having 4-5 methods when people are competing you're helping to develop the method.

If you can do any method then you're limited to the skill of the user. But with many people doing the same method you get to see how fast that method can be pushed.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 22, 2020)

Silky said:


> So yes the Big 4 would be banned. My original proposal was to have 4 to 5 different methods to compete in with average of 5 and 12. I don't really understand how what you're idea would work. Would it just be who could get fastest average of 5/12 with and non-common method. I'd want full-step/ intermediate full step ( like using Waterman but not need to use all 100 algs ). And yes the average would need to be same method.
> 
> The idea behind OP is that with only having 4-5 methods when people are competing you're helping to develop the method.
> 
> If you can do any method then you're limited to the skill of the user. But with many people doing the same method you get to see how fast that method can be pushed.


It needs to be up to the competitors on what non-standard method they use. Otherwise the comp isn't a celebration of other methods so much as a bit of entertainment showing the handful of methods you want to see. Some other interesting methods to see that you never even mention are the ones Devagio proposed recently: Mehta and YruRU for example.


----------



## Silky (Nov 22, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> It needs to be up to the competitors on what non-standard method they use. Otherwise the comp isn't a celebration of other methods so much as a bit of entertainment showing the handful of methods you want to see. Some other interesting methods to see that you never even mention are the ones Devagio proposed recently: Mehta and YruRU for example.


Well that why we could include those methods by consensus. The last thing I was thinking was that with choosing any method wouldn't lead to learning new methods outside their comfort zone. Like I'm a Roux solver and I could just learn PCMS. But if choosing you own method and having the winners be the best 3 best avg of 5/12 that could work.

Would banned methods just be the big 4/varients and ZB?


----------



## efattah (Nov 23, 2020)

I would also suggest Mehta, and, if a competitor knows 100% of ZBLL they could submit ZBRoux.

I will make a submission for LMCF.


----------



## SoundBalloon (Nov 29, 2020)

Very interesting, count me in! 

Other methods I would be interested in seeing include:

1- "classical" choices
- Heise (and no cheating with ZBLL )
- Any blind method
- Hawaiian Kociemba
- LEOR

2- weird choices that would lots of fun
- PDQF
- HSC
- 2GB


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 29, 2020)

can I use PCMS?


----------



## Silky (Dec 22, 2020)

So update to the competition rules.. I'm changing it such that you can use any method outside of the Big 4. If I can get 15-20 yeses on the poll I'll put in 60$ in cubicle gift cards for 1st ( 15$ ), 2nd ( 10$ ), 3rd ( 5$ ) place averages of 5/12, respectively ( limited to 1 competitor ). Submission are now open and will be on a rolling basis ( update your submissions as you get faster times until the cutoff ). The cutoff for submission will be February 28th.

A note on methods, you cannot use variation of the Big 4 ( example: CFCE, FreeFOP, Petrus W, ZZ (c), etc. ). Any questions feel free to ask !



TheSlykrCubr said:


> can I use PCMS?


Yes you can.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

I would compete using Mehta.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would compete using Mehta.


same


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 23, 2020)

changed my mind. wanna use russo


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 23, 2020)

Wait there are prizes? Suddenly intrigued. Can I use ZBroux?

What does one actually have have to submit? How do you do verification?


----------



## Silky (Dec 23, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> Wait there are prizes? Suddenly intrigued. Can I use ZBroux?
> 
> What does one actually have have to submit? How do you do verification?


Feel free to use ZBRoux ! You'd need to submit a video with an average of 5 and or 12 using ZBRoux. If you can include scrambles that be amazing. If you're feeling really generous you can provide reconstructions ! 



BenChristman1 said:


> I would compete using Mehta.


Feel free ! I believe @Devagio will be competing with that method !

Regarding the prizes, per my last reply, I want to have a good number of competitors submitting ( 15 minimum to include prizes ) so please please answer 'Yes' in the poll !


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

this is a great thread to celebrate uncommon methods and acknowledge them, the Big 4 isn't all there is to speedsolving methods!
Unfortunately I cannot compete because I do not know any methods that are uncommon.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

I might compete with the 42 method. Where exactly do I submit the vid?


----------



## Silky (Dec 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I might compete with the 42 method. Where exactly do I submit the vid?


This thread


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Silky said:


> This thread


Ok, I will work on getting a decent average on cam.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 23, 2020)

Silky said:


> Feel free to use ZBRoux ! You'd need to submit a video with an average of 5 and or 12 using ZBRoux. If you can include scrambles that be amazing. If you're feeling really generous you can provide reconstructions !



Nice. I like this because pretty much nobody else can use ZBroux hahaha. Is ZBroux really not considered a variant of Roux?

I guess I can probably get a 9.5 avg5 and 10.5 avg12. Do I have any competition? I literally can't think of anyone who's at this speed for other non-big4 variant methods.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> Nice. I like this because pretty much nobody else can use ZBroux hahaha. Is ZBroux really not considered a variant of Roux?
> 
> I guess I can probably get a 9.5 avg5 and 10.5 avg12. Do I have any competition? I literally can't think of anyone who's at this speed for other non-big4 variant methods.


I think @shadowslice e is pretty fast at 42, and @Zubin Park said he was only 2 seconds slower with LEOR and he is sub 8 CFOP
(Sorry for mentions)


----------



## Silky (Dec 23, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> Nice. I like this because pretty much nobody else can use ZBroux hahaha. Is ZBroux really not considered a variant of Roux?
> 
> I guess I can probably get a 9.5 avg5 and 10.5 avg12. Do I have any competition? I literally can't think of anyone who's at this speed for other non-big4 variant methods.


Look at you talk big game ! Fine then, no you can't use ZBRoux ! No ZB either ! You have to you a method you haven't used before since you're so cocky and clearly need a challenge. Put your money where your mouth is big guy.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 23, 2020)

Silky said:


> Look at you talk big game ! Fine then, no you can't use ZBRoux ! No ZB either ! You have to you a method you haven't used before since you're so cocky and clearly need a challenge. Put your money where your mouth is big guy.


This is about to get very VERY interesting!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 24, 2020)

How should I submit my results, and how many solves should I do?


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This is about to get very VERY interesting!


That's the idea ! This thread is now @Tao Yu versus the world !!


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> How should I submit my results, and how many solves should I do?


Submit to this thread your fastest average of 5 and or average of 12 using an uncommon method. It's on rolling basis so you can update as you get faster times but edit your original submission instead of clogging the thread with tons of videos.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 24, 2020)

lol I wrote my post that way because I figured the fastest way to find out who my competitors are is to claim that none exist. 



Silky said:


> You have to you a method you haven't used before since you're so cocky and clearly need a challenge.



Your takeaway really should have been that I'm lazy and would rather use a method that I know already and would take at most one hour to record the required results. If winning this competition will require work, you can count me out 

You better believe I'll be back to gloat though if you guys can't beat my ZBroux times. Maybe you can use that for motivation.


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 24, 2020)

can i use FreeFop?


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> can i use FreeFop?


No because FreeFOP is a variant of CFOP.


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> lol I wrote my post that way because I figured the fastest way to find out who my competitors are is to claim that none exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're no fun, mate ! If you end up taping some ZBRoux make sure to post it here. If you don't compete you don't get bragging rights, just means you're a copout


----------



## efattah (Dec 24, 2020)

I would contribute $100 to the prize money if it increases submissions.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2020)

I think I'll make a submission for PCMS or a Corners first method (Probably LMCF or Waterman if I can learn them in the next 2 weeks or a method that I "Invented"(a roux spinoff lol)). Is corners first allowed?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm not bothered for the prize money, but I'd compete using LEOR or Hexagonal Fransisco or keyhole LBL (HF but you solve everything but a corner) for fun.


----------



## MichaelZRC (Dec 24, 2020)

Can we use beginners LBL? If so, I'd be down to compete.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 24, 2020)

Is tripod allowed?


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> Is tripod allowed?


Absolutely !


MichaelZRC said:


> Can we use beginners LBL? If so, I'd be down to compete.


I mean, I guess?


Cubing Forever said:


> I think I'll make a submission for PCMS or a Corners first method (Probably LMCF or Waterman if I can learn them in the next 2 weeks or a method that I "Invented"(a roux spinoff lol)). Is corners first allowed?


For sure


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 24, 2020)

Silky said:


> Absolutely !
> 
> I mean, I guess?
> 
> For sure


Sweet. I’ve been thinking about learning tripod for a while so I might actually do it then!


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> Sweet. I’ve been thinking about learning tripod for a while so I might actually do it then!


Go for it, now's a better time than ever ! Gotta love a Ryan Heise method. Speaking of Heise methods... where you at @Username: Username: ??


----------



## Devagio (Dec 24, 2020)

I had a concern about this:

Some quirky methods are novel only in-part, while some are completely novel.
Heise for example shares no steps with the big-4;
Tripod starts off like petrus upto 2x2x3, then deviates quite a bit;
Something like 42 is very close to Roux except instead of LS+CMLL+EO, you do corner+c-CMLL+EOedge

So if someone who has done lots of Roux does 42, s/he's going to get close to their Roux times with little practice because they already have FB, SB-square, and LSE down, and know CMLL algs. But no matter which of the big four you main, you'll have considerable trouble getting close to your times with Heise because you're doing something completely new on all steps. Tripod falls somewhere in the middle.
So going by solve-times alone is probably not a fair way to compare entires.

If there was a way to factor in the novelty of the method compared to big-4, like "somehow" separating the methods into 2-3 catagories depending on how similar they are to a big-4 variant, or some other way, it would be considerably more fair and the results could potentially even be useful. 
Not sure how practical this is though.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Devagio said:


> I had a concern about this:
> 
> Some quirky methods are novel only in-part, while some are completely novel.
> Heise for example shares no steps with the big-4;
> ...


What if I did 42 but my main method is CFOP?


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Devagio said:


> I had a concern about this:
> 
> Some quirky methods are novel only in-part, while some are completely novel.
> Heise for example shares no steps with the big-4;
> ...


I don't disagree. However, right now it seems that the best approach is to make things as accessible as possible. My original idea was focusing on fewer methods with large potential; I think is a much better approach but it seemed a bit to restrictive for the first iteration of this competition. I also had the idea of having teams competing against one another with a few specific methods. I already have plans to hold another competition down the line and hopefully if this competition gets enough engagement we can implement these more targeted ideas. PM me and we can brainstorm more.


----------



## Devagio (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> What if I did 42 but my main method is CFOP?


This is precisely one part of why this is a complicated problem. Your 42 results would be close to as difficult to improve at as your heise results (if we ignore internet roux resources).
One possible solution is to assume everyone knows each of the big-4. Pretty terrible idea, but if we're judging the best 42 solve, it will likely come from someone with ample roux practice done already. But this would mean (assuming you're competing to win) you should either compete in the category of completely novel methods, or pick a method that is closer to CFOP than any of the other big-4. This of course destroys part of the reason this competition is there in the first place.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 24, 2020)

Can I use HK?


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Can I use HK?


Ofc


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Devagio said:


> This is precisely one part of why this is a complicated problem. Your 42 results would be close to as difficult to improve at as your heise results (if we ignore internet roux resources).
> One possible solution is to assume everyone knows each of the big-4. Pretty terrible idea, but if we're judging the best 42 solve, it will likely come from someone with ample roux practice done already. But this would mean (assuming you're competing to win) you should either compete in the category of completely novel methods, or pick a method that is closer to CFOP than any of the other big-4. This of course destroys part of the reason this competition is there in the first place.


Would you suggest a Variant category, a Hybrid category, and a novel/experimental category ?


----------



## Devagio (Dec 24, 2020)

Silky said:


> Would you suggest a Variant category, a Hybrid category, and a novel/experimental category ?


Seems like a decent segregation if we are to go by that Idea. I believe this is what it would look like:
Variants: 42(explained above), LEOR? (FB from Roux, SB+LL from ZZ)
Hybrids: PCMS, HK, Waterman?
Novel/experimental: Heise, Mehta, SSC, LMCF?
Might need a structured reasoning of why a method is in a given category, I've put ? after the ones I'm unsure about. We could now expand on this list to add FreeFOP, ZBRoux, etc.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Silky said:


> Ofc



Wait but that's his main method


----------



## Silky (Dec 24, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Seems like a decent segregation if we are to go by that Idea. I believe this is what it would look like:
> Variants: 42(explained above), LEOR? (FB from Roux, SB+LL from ZZ)
> Hybrids: PCMS, HK, Waterman?
> Novel/experimental: Heise, Mehta, SSC, LMCF?
> Might need a structured reasoning of why a method is in a given category, I've put ? after the ones I'm unsure about. We could now expand on this list to add FreeFOP, ZBRoux, etc.


The potential issue is that if there isn't enough competitors in each category than its an easy W. So you would need like 10 in each category and it's most like that you'll have a concentration in one category than spread out between all three.


ProStar said:


> Wait but that's his main method


I mean it's still an uncommon method. LMCF is efattah's main and that's not really a problem.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 25, 2020)

Is using something like full ZBLL considered novel enough?


----------



## Silky (Dec 25, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Is using something like full ZBLL considered novel enough?


With what ?


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 25, 2020)

Silky said:


> With what ?


Um, I was thinking with ZZ. It's not a method that a lot of people can use so true ZZ-A is pretty uncommon.

But if that's considered too mainstream, what about LEOR with ZBLL?


----------



## Silky (Dec 25, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Um, I was thinking with ZZ. It's not a method that a lot of people can use so true ZZ-A is pretty uncommon.
> 
> But if that's considered too mainstream, what about LEOR with ZBLL?


We're not use Big 4 methods but LEOR would be acceptable.


----------



## Silky (Dec 26, 2020)

So I've decided to compete. Thinking of using either Waterman or SSC ( L6E or EZD ). Thoughts? I figure Waterman would be easier since I'm a Roux solver but SSC-L6E is Rouxesque as well.


----------



## Username: Username: (Dec 27, 2020)

Silky said:


> Go for it, now's a better time than ever ! Gotta love a Ryan Heise method. Speaking of Heise methods... where you at @Username: Username: ??


Sorry, I was doing tons of other things like soccer, chess (a bit still sucks) and binging anime a ton lol


----------



## Silky (Dec 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Sorry, I was doing tons of other things like soccer, chess (a bit still sucks) and binging anime a ton lol


All good. Are you down to finally prove Heise is top 3?


----------



## Username: Username: (Dec 28, 2020)

Silky said:


> All good. Are you down to finally prove Heise is top 3?


Ehm, I do like Heise and it is pretty good but I don't think it is top 3 material.


----------



## Silky (Dec 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Ehm, I do like Heise and it is pretty good but I don't think it is top 3 material.


Lol, I feel. But for real you should take part in the comp ! Looks like the prizes should be on lockdown


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Here is my submission! If I get a better average, I will edit this post. I put some music over the video because my brother and sister were being loud.

Submission #1 (12-28-20)


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*1.* (1:09.711) R2 B' R U2 D R' B2 L D' F2 L2 B2 L F2 L U2 B2 U2 R' F2
*2.* (34.542) F2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 D R2 D2 R B2 D U F' L B D' F2
*3.* 47.220 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' D' R2 F' L B2 D2 B
*4.* 42.979 L B' R U2 D2 L D F' U B2 U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B
*5.* 35.332 L2 U2 F U2 B F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' D' F' U F' L' F U B U
*Average:* 41.844



Sumbmission #2 (2-15-21)


Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Times & Scrambles



*1.* 27.30 R2 B' D' L F U2 D2 L U' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2
*2.* (23.60) B R' B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 D' L' R F' U L R' B
*3.* 26.04 D' F B R U D' R D2 F R2 L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 R B2
*4.* (41.68) D R2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 U R' D2 R' D2 B L' R B' D
*5.* 29.20 U R2 F2 L' B' D F L' U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2
*Average:* 27.51


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 29, 2020)

Today I started learning Tripod LL algs so I can hopefully get decent at Tripod and participate.


----------



## efattah (Dec 29, 2020)

I dusted off the GoPro and started filming averages again. Hope to post something decent in the next few days.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a few questions: What if I create my own method? Is that accepted? And to win the prizes, does the method have to be the fastest or the most creative, or what? Thanks.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Scollier said:


> I have a few questions: What if I create my own method? Is that accepted? And to win the prizes, does the method have to be the fastest or the most creative, or what? Thanks.


As long as the method isn’t similar to anything else, then it’s probably okay, and yes, it is based on who’s the fastest.


----------



## Silky (Dec 29, 2020)

Scollier said:


> I have a few questions: What if I create my own method? Is that accepted? And to win the prizes, does the method have to be the fastest or the most creative, or what? Thanks.


I encourage you to make your own method and post it to this thread. You'd have to explain what the method actually is..after that I'd tale it into consideration ( would most likely be a yes ). We still need to work out how the money will be distributed relative to categories. For now, no, we will not be awarding prizes for most creative method. We may, however, do some random drawings or something like that. Will keep the thread updated as I have more information.


----------



## efattah (Dec 29, 2020)

I suppose the generally accepted outcome is the same person will yield the fastest Ao5, and fastest Ao12. In the unusual circumstance that different people have the fastest Ao5 and Ao12, I suppose prize money is split between them?
And for those on the fence, Silky and I are already planning a 2nd competition with *way* bigger prize money, so if you are uncertain whether it is worth the time to try something new, the 2nd competition will be even more worth your time.


----------



## Silky (Dec 29, 2020)

efattah said:


> I suppose the generally accepted outcome is the same person will yield the fastest Ao5, and fastest Ao12. In the unusual circumstance that different people have the fastest Ao5 and Ao12, I suppose prize money is split between them?
> And for those on the fence, Silky and I are already planning a 2nd competition with *way* bigger prize money, so if you are uncertain whether it is worth the time to try something new, the 2nd competition will be even more worth your time.


I figured that we'd limit 1 prize per competitor ? The original idea was that you'd have 1st, 2nd, 3rd prizes for av5 and for av12, 6 prizes total. I'm also going to go back and tally up who is doing what to see if Deviago's category idea would work ( onecat for variants/hybrids and one cat for novel/experimental, making 12 prizes total ).


----------



## efattah (Dec 29, 2020)

Yeah I guess that works too.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

What do I win if Tao Yu wins?


----------



## Silky (Dec 29, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> What do I win if Tao Yu wins?


What do you mean?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm betting all my money on Tao Yu


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm betting all my money on Tao Yu


I'll give you 1.01 to 1 odds on him.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I'll give you 1.01 to 1 odds on him.


ikr


----------



## Silky (Dec 29, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm betting all my money on Tao Yu


Lol. I was actually thinking I'd give 10$ prizes to anyone who beats Tao Yu's times.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

I just got a better camera, so as soon as I get that set up I will film some 42 solves.


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 30, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm betting all my money on Tao Yu


A bold move, considering I haven't confirmed I am competing yet (I changed my vote to reflect what I said in previous pages).

I think @shadowslice e has a very decent chance of winning if he uses beginner's 42 (assuming that's an allowed method). I'm not sure I can beat his times on that using a method other than ZBroux.

@Silky I wonder if you can clarify if you need to know all the algs of a method in order to use it? Like for example, you said HK, is allowed, but would one have to know all 263 algs?


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> A bold move, considering I haven't confirmed I am competing yet (I changed my vote to reflect what I said in previous pages).
> 
> I think @shadowslice e has a very decent chance of winning if he uses beginner's 42 (assuming that's an allowed method). I'm not sure I can beat his times on that using a method other than ZBroux.
> 
> @Silky I wonder if you can clarify if you need to know all the algs of a method in order to use it? Like for example, you said HK, is allowed, but would one have to know all 263 algs?


So no, not exactly. It is a case by case basis. So for example when Lukas Cubes brough up ZB it wouldn't you'd have to learn all of ZBLL since otherwise you basically using CFOP. Something like HK is already novel enough that you wouldn't have to use a fu;; alg set. 42 should be fine imo. Enforcing this rule would be counter to the goals of this comp since it would be pretty gatekeeper-y. LEOR is kinda another example but again I think it's novel enough to use 2LLL. We're thinking of splitting it into 2 categories (1) variant/hybrid and (2) novel/experimental. This would mean that you could use ZBRoux but we would need enough people competing in each of the two categories. 

Right now it be eight competitors for each category if you and shadowslice e participate. 

variant/hybrid => Russo, ZBRoux, PCMS/Waterman, LEOR, and 42
novel/experimental => Mehta, SSC, LMCF, HK, Tripod


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 30, 2020)

Silky said:


> So no, not exactly. It is a case by case basis. So for example when Lukas Cubes brough up ZB it wouldn't you'd have to learn all of ZBLL since otherwise you basically using CFOP. Something like HK is already novel enough that you wouldn't have to use a fu;; alg set. 42 should be fine imo. Enforcing this rule would be counter to the goals of this comp since it would be pretty gatekeeper-y. LEOR is kinda another example but again I think it's novel enough to use 2LLL. We're thinking of splitting it into 2 categories (1) variant/hybrid and (2) novel/experimental. This would mean that you could use ZBRoux but we would need enough people competing in each of the two categories.
> 
> Right now it be eight competitors for each category if you and shadowslice e participate.
> 
> ...



Is that for this competition or the next one? Has the rule on having to use a method that isn't your main or haven't practiced before still in effect?

You have me somewhat intrigued again. From what I can tell, ZBroux would be pretty competitive in variant/hybrid at very least, and maybe I could do tripod since the start is pretty much Petrus/Freefop, and I know at least half of the LL algs.

I feel like you guys should write up all the rules somewhere, along with all the amendments, because I'm really getting confused about what methods are allowed. Like for tripod I get a weird feeling that it shouldn't be allowed for me since me getting fast times with it probably proves nothing more than me having more experience with the type of method. As well, I wonder if it's closer to a variant of Petrus/Freefop than a totally novel/experimental method.

Edit: Does Freefop count as a variant?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

Filmed an ao5, but I am having problems exporting it camera to computer


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> Is that for this competition or the next one? Has the rule on having to use a method that isn't your main or haven't practiced before still in effect?
> 
> You have me somewhat intrigued again. From what I can tell, ZBroux would be pretty competitive in variant/hybrid at very least, and maybe I could do tripod since the start is pretty much Petrus/Freefop, and I know at least half of the LL algs.
> 
> ...


Okay so.. here we go..


Tao Yu said:


> Is that for this competition or the next one? Has the rule on having to use a method that isn't your main or haven't practiced before still in effect?


This would be for this one. Deviago pointed out that under the original rule that it would be biased towards people that are using more variant like methods e.g. Roux => 42. By making 2 categories this would kinda fix that problem. Not using your main was never a rule, you were just being cocky about it so I had to clap you and obviously the category helps to fix that problem anyway.



Tao Yu said:


> I feel like you guys should write up all the rules somewhere, along with all the amendments, because I'm really getting confused about what methods are allowed. Like for tripod I get a weird feeling that it shouldn't be allowed for me since me getting fast times with it probably proves nothing more than me having more experience with the type of method. As well, I wonder if it's closer to a variant of Petrus/Freefop than a totally novel/experimental method.


(1) I'll work up a write up once things are finalized. It's a big hectic since we need to take into consideration what is going to be the most fair competition wise and whether or not it 'fits' the objectives of the competition ( this is a lesser point and may be besides the point ).

As far as categorization of something like Tripod it's going to be pretty arbitrary so that we can balance out the two categories. There are a few methods that don't quite fit like Waterman/PCMS but we'd have to just make a decision.

Things get a bit complicated with things like FreeFOP since its really just a clone of CFOP but with DoubleX-Cross or something like CFCE which is CFOP with a different LL and ZZ with WV which is technically a variant but really wouldn't make sense. Again this will have to be a pretty arbitrary ruling that would come up on a case by case basis. We could come to consensus by voting ? Don't really know what to say on this matter.

edit: on the flip side something like salvia would be different enough to be included. Don't worry I have full plans to reel you in !


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

Scrambles in description


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Scrambles in description


Keep up the grind man. Also record some average of 12s too !


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

Silky said:


> Keep up the grind man. Also record some average of 12s too !


I will. I would like to get a sub 30 ao5 and sub 32 ao12 on cam for this.


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I will. I would like to get a sub 30 ao5 and sub 32 ao12 on cam for this.


Why stop there ? You have until Feb 28 !! Don't be afraid to shoot higher ! Why not sub-20 ?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

Silky said:


> Why stop there ? You have until Feb 28 !! Don't be afraid to shoot higher ! Why not sub-20 ?


oh really? that's great!


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> oh really? that's great!


Yes sir ! I'm going to shoot for sub-20 with SSC ( ECE-L6E specifically ). It's going to be a grind but I'm excited and have confidence that I can do it.


----------



## efattah (Dec 30, 2020)

I suggest a similar breakdown except move Waterman:
Category A: variant/hybrid => Russo, ZBRoux, PCMS, LEOR, 42, WaterRoux
Category B: novel/more unique => Mehta, SSC, ECE, LMCF, HK, Tripod, Waterman


----------



## Silky (Dec 30, 2020)

efattah said:


> I suggest a similar breakdown except move Waterman:
> Category A: variant/hybrid => Russo, ZBRoux, PCMS, LEOR, 42, WaterRoux
> Category B: novel/more unique => Mehta, SSC, ECE, LMCF, HK, Tripod, Waterman


Noted. I'll update all of the rules sometime tomorrow in OP.


----------



## efattah (Jan 2, 2021)

My first submission, Ao12 14.67, which also overlaps Ao5 13.80, and overlaps Ao12 14.59. Not PB but I only recently started filming solves again:





Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-02

avg of 12: 14.67

Time List:
1. 15.04 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' U F2 L D' F' R D2 F' 
2. 13.40 D R2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B L' D' L' F2 L2 U F' 
3. 18.03 D U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B U B2 F' L U2 F2 D L2 R 
4. 13.60 R B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L' F D2 B L F2 R' B' R' 
5. 15.02 F' U2 L2 R2 B D2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D F' R2 D' B' L' F2 U 
6. 16.64 B2 U2 B2 U2 L R D2 F2 L' D2 L' U' F2 L U2 L B F2 R B 
7. 13.54 F R2 F R' L' B R2 B L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U R2 U F' 
8. 14.02 B U' F2 B2 L2 F2 R F' U' F R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 
9. 14.95 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B' L' B2 D L F' D2 L B2 U2 
10. (11.22) D L2 U R2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R' U' L' B F' L2 R' B' D' F 
11. (20.12) B2 R D' R' D' R' L' D R2 L2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B R 
12. 12.44 B2 D2 U2 F' R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' L B R' B' L' D2 B' D

Inconsistently is still my 'bane.' It is not uncommon for me to have a sequence like 13, 10, 27, 11, 25 sec. Running into cases whose algorithms I don't know is the main problem. Since I only know around 380 of the 800 LMCF algorithms it is hard to get a solve where I know each case that comes up.


----------



## Silky (Jan 2, 2021)

efattah said:


> My first submission, Ao12 14.67, which also overlaps Ao5 13.80, and overlaps Ao12 14.59. Not PB but I only recently started filming solves again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, looking like a strong start, excited to see what else you come up with.. What are the majority of cases you know ? Is it mostly E2L or EG stuff ? Also how do you handle intuitive E2L, do you incorporate commutators ?


----------



## efattah (Jan 2, 2021)

Right now I only know EG-1 and CLL, so when I get an EG-2 case the solve is slower. In E2L I use a lot of intuitive stuff on the transition phase, but almost always hit triplets cases in L/R E2L that I recognize but don't know or forgot the algorithm for. What gets me the worst though is L6E, since there are like 500 cases, and I would say upwards of half of solves I run into L6E cases I don't know and have to break them down into smaller steps which is a huge waste of time. I get 10's and 11's pretty often but usually sandwiched by 20+ second solves, so they rarely make it into averages.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

efattah said:


> My first submission, Ao12 14.67, which also overlaps Ao5 13.80, and overlaps Ao12 14.59. Not PB but I only recently started filming solves again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I am in a strong second by 20 seconds
(Also 1000th post!)


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm slowly learning the Tripod LL algs, starting with the ZBLLs. I'm also playing around with what's fast and what's not for setting up to tripod LL, and when I'm able to force it to a case I know I can get decent times. Just got a sub-10, which might be the fastest tripod solve?


----------



## Silky (Jan 3, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I'm slowly learning the Tripod LL algs, starting with the ZBLLs. I'm also playing around with what's fast and what's not for setting up to tripod LL, and when I'm able to force it to a case I know I can get decent times. Just got a sub-10, which might be the fastest tripod solve?


If it isn't it's probably pretty close to it. There are some sub-10 with x-methods out there that may have a sub-10, too lazy to check though. What are your thoughts on the method so far ?


----------



## Athefre (Jan 3, 2021)

This competition might help some of the lesser used methods gain some popularity. The community may come to see the benefits of methods, steps, and techniques that exist in things other than CFOP, Roux, ZZ, and Petrus. There are already people learning algs for the competition. Pretty cool.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 3, 2021)

Silky said:


> If it isn't it's probably pretty close to it. There are some sub-10 with x-methods out there that may have a sub-10, too lazy to check though. What are your thoughts on the method so far ?


I've been playing around with different ways of doing blockbuilding such as petrus style vs Roux style, and with a CFOP Cross and F2L style, and the CFOP style so far has been the fastest way of doing it.

Honestly, I don't think it's as good as any of those 3 methods because setting up into the U layer 2x2 block can be awkward, and finishing the last F2L pair is usually a longer solution and I usually end up just solving one piece of the pair and inserting the other with a commutator. You end up losing the efficiency of Petrus if you force that U layer block, or gain an extra step in CFOP and make your last pair a worse, to the point I don't think the Tripod LL can compensate for.

I'm going to experiment with an EO First approach once I learn more of the tripod ZBLLs and see how that goes.

Now let's talk about the reason I'm even doing this: I suspect that it is worth it for advanced CFOP solvers to learn Tripod LL.

I've looked at the cases and the recognition seems to be pretty good, at least in terms of 1LLL recognition, due to the solved 2x2 block. Some of the algs are good, and some aren't so I'll probably try to generate new ones for the bad cases. I've got some of the algs well under a second in execution. After doing a decent amount of Tripod so far, I've started to notice when Tripod LL cases show up in my CFOP solves often enough that I think it would be worth learning for advanced solvers, especially if F2L tricks to force or preserve the U layer block are developed/implemented into solves.

As another side note, I've found another option select thing for Tripod is to use TTLLs as well as Tripod LL. Because of the preserved block there is only 15 or 15 TTLLs one would need to learn to have more F2L pair options to get around the U layer block awkwardness. I'm planning on learning these after I finish the ZBLLs since I'm just going to use the EO Tripod method if I don't have enough time to learn full Tripod LL before submission cut-offs end.

TLDR: Not a good method on it's own, but Tripod LL seems to be a viable "small" set of 1LLL algs worth looking at for advanced CFOP

Edit: The EO version is actually worse. It limits your final pair even more since you can't sledge/hedge


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 3, 2021)

Also here's an example solve for Tripod focusing more on efficiency:

F' L2 U R2 L2 D' F L B U2 L2 F D2 R2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 B

z2 y' // Orientation
L D' R2 B F' L' F // 2x2x2 Block with Influencing
y R F U F' R r U' r' U // Second and Third Pair Setup
F2 r U r' // Insertion
y R U' R' F' U2 F // U Layer Block Plus Final Pair
U' R U' R' // Insert Pair
U l' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 r D2 // Tripod LL, Setup into L/Ja Perm

// 44 Move Solution
// 30 Before TLL

As you can see, the solutions you can get can be pretty efficient, but are super awkward to execute and really hard to look ahead and plan quickly during solves.


----------



## Silky (Jan 23, 2021)

@Tao Yu @efattah 
Just updated the rules in OP. Is this clear enough ?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 23, 2021)

Silky said:


> @Tao Yu @efattah
> Just updated the rules in OP. Is this clear enough ?


Nice. I decided I will compete using Mehta if I do participate. Thinking back, I was kind of trying to game the system by choosing a method that would give me the most possible advantage, even if bad, and I think that's not in the spirit.

Which makes me realize if I really wanted to go down that route I would probably choose Russo. Why is that an actual method? It seems to be Roux except you solve BD for no reason, since you will always need to unsolve it at some point in during L5E. I'm really strongly of the opinion that some ideas just aren't good enough to deserve a name.


----------



## efattah (Jan 23, 2021)

I have been filming regularly and have recorded better averages than I posted earlier, but based on my current rate of progress, I will be lucky to post a 12.50 Ao12 by Feb 28, which, by the looks of things, would get second place even in the best scenario! Regardless, I'm mostly competing against myself so I will push onwards! Good luck to everyone and I urge everyone to post, regardless of whatever your time is.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 23, 2021)

What category would Hexagonal Fransisco be in? I would presume experimental.


----------



## Silky (Jan 24, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> What category would Hexagonal Fransisco be in? I would presume experimental.


Experimental.


----------



## Silky (Jan 24, 2021)

efattah said:


> I have been filming regularly and have recorded better averages than I posted earlier, but based on my current rate of progress, I will be lucky to post a 12.50 Ao12 by Feb 28, which, by the looks of things, would get second place even in the best scenario! Regardless, I'm mostly competing against myself so I will push onwards! Good luck to everyone and I urge everyone to post, regardless of whatever your time is.


And remember prizes are limited to one per competitor so even if you don't place in the top three you still have a chance at wining money


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey I made my own variation of the columns method, it's pretty unique and I even came up with some algs for it. Can I participate?


----------



## Silky (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Hey I made my own variation of the columns method, it's pretty unique and I even came up with some algs for it. Can I participate?


Absolutely. Mind sharing the method?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

Silky said:


> Absolutely. Mind sharing the method?


Of course!
1. Make 4 column "stubs", kind of like CFOP F2L without cross or Roux F2B without DL/DR edges solved
2. CxLL to finish columns
3. Orient edges in U and D layers, pretty intuitive
4. Permutation, this step is pretty flexible and I'm in the process of making algs for it


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 25, 2021)

This is basically PCMS, just with a slightly different L8E, but it's down to Silky.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 25, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> This is basically PCMS, just with a slightly different L8E, but it's down to Silky.


Ah yeah it seems to have a lot in common with PCMS. Didn't think of that lol


----------



## Silky (Jan 25, 2021)

I'd classify that as PCMS.


----------



## efattah (Jan 26, 2021)

Regarding the new columns method, if you can get to full columns, I would suggest solving a single E2L pair or triplet with LMCF style algs, then you can finish with L5E or LSE roux style. Unlike LMCF, Roux-LSE would work because at worst the L/R slices would be off by an R2, allowing edge orientation recog to work; in LMCF R can be off by a 1/4 turn, which prevents Roux LSE from working.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2021)

I am excited to demostrate my 5-style method for 3x3 speedsolving. Will be recording an ao12 of 5-style method and sending in the video.

Thanks for organising the competition!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I am excited to demostrate my 5-style method for 3x3 speedsolving. Will be recording an ao12 of 5-style method and sending in the video.
> 
> Thanks for organising the competition!


Just curious, how long does it usually take you to recognize and execute a 5-style case?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Just curious, how long does it usually take you to recognize and execute a 5-style case?


Most of the algs are sub-1.5 able, and recognition time varies, can be trained to be as good as split second.

In a normal 3x3 scramble, there are about 3 5-cycles of edges, for corners, I just use the RUD UFR 3-style comms as they are super fast.


----------



## Silky (Feb 8, 2021)

Just a friendly reminder that there are 3 weeks left for this comp !! Get your video submissions in !!

A small update for me.. I'll be recording solves in the next few weeks. Hopefully will get sub-20 by the end


----------



## efattah (Feb 8, 2021)

I strongly urge everyone to post your latest average, even if it is 30 seconds. The more videos posted, the more it motivates others to post, and the purpose here is not to win, but to promote the idea of other methods being viable.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

How many total submissions are there so far?


----------



## efattah (Feb 8, 2021)

Submissions thus far? So far just you (DNF_cuber) although your videos seem to be deleted from youtube, and then my post (14.67). I also have a 14.44 on video that I haven't posted yet, was waiting for a sub-14 to post in the next week or two.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 9, 2021)

Preliminary submission, Mehta 10.94 avg5, 11.79 avg12









mehta 11.79avg12 10.94avg5.mp4







drive.google.com





Sorry it's mirrored. Hopefully I can get better.

Average of 12: 11.794
1. 11.459 B2 R2 D U L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 L U R' U L' U' L U2 
2. 11.570 D2 L F B L' B2 L U R F B2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 
3. 9.800 F L2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 D B U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' B2 
4. (9.134) D L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U L' D L' R B R U2 R D' L2 
5. (16.992) D2 B' L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R F U2 B' R D' F U' F2 
6. 16.138 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R F' R' U B' R F' U' L2 U2 
7. 12.098 U F2 R2 U L2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U B' R F2 L' D2 B' L U' R U2 
8. 9.778 R' U' B2 D' L' D' R2 B L U2 B2 D F2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 
9. 9.317 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R' F D2 B R D' F' R 
10. 12.763 B D2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U R' U2 F2 D R U2 L2 
11. 14.428 U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R' B' F L F2 R' B2 D2 R' 
12. 10.584 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D U2 L' U L2 D2 U F' L' D B U


----------



## efattah (Feb 9, 2021)

Are you using ZBLL to finish the mehta solves or which variant are you using.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 9, 2021)

I'll record and post some Tripod videos soon. I haven't uploaded any yet because I'm actually a lot busier than I expected with classes and work so I haven't been able to learn that many algs for it. Currently working on finishing up learning the pure OLLs so I can do PLL into Pure OLL if I don't know the tripod alg, so I can at least show I learned some algs. I am planning on learning the full Tripod set since it comes up in CFOP enough to be easy to recognize.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 9, 2021)

efattah said:


> Are you using ZBLL to finish the mehta solves or which variant are you using.


Mehta TDR. I don't know full TDR so I just do it intuitively. 

Naturally I gravitate to the variant that ends in ZBLL...


----------



## voidrx (Feb 10, 2021)

Silky said:


> Welcome to the Uncommon Method Competition ! This is a competition to see who can get the fastest time with non-Big 4 methods ! There will be 160$ in prizes and we hope you will participate. This competition will be running until Feb 28th 2021.
> 
> Format:
> 
> ...


to submit times, do I just reply to this post?


----------



## Silky (Feb 11, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> to submit times, do I just reply to this post?


Yup. Submit your best times in a video. As you get better times you can just update your post. Let us know what method you're using


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 14, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-14 (solving from 2021-02-13 19:20:13 to 2021-02-13 19:31:06)
avg of 5: 30.797

Time List:
1. 26.344 U F' R2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B F2 U' L B' F U' @2021-02-13 19:20:13 
2. 27.077 R F' U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L D' U2 R' F L B2 @2021-02-13 19:22:47 
3. (24.053) U R L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 D' L' U' B' R' U' L' @2021-02-13 19:26:23 
4. (DNF(43.458)) U2 L' D2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 B F2 D F U' F2 L2 @2021-02-13 19:29:04 
5. 38.970 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 D F' D2 F2 D R D' F' D2 @2021-02-13 19:31:06


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-14 (solving from 2021-02-13 19:20:13 to 2021-02-13 19:31:06)
> avg of 5: 30.797
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Oops I forgot to mention that I use the Mehta method.
If you're thinking that the 27 is a +2, no it's not. The first time I hit the spacebar, the timer didn't stop. Second time, I hit it after I did that U move and it stopped.
Also, the 24 could have been a 19 or 18 if not for that crappy A perm execution lol.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 16, 2021)

Here is a link to the video. I'm using the Mehta method.

14.39 ao12, 12.29 ao5 in the first 5 solves

1. 11.88 U B L2 F2 R2 U R' B' U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 R @2021-02-15 15:13:53
2. 17.05 R B2 D2 B U2 R D2 L' B' F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 L2 @2021-02-15 15:14:26
3. 12.54 R' L2 B' D R' L B' D2 F B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 @2021-02-15 15:15:00
4. 12.44 F R' B' U' F2 L' D' F U' B2 R U2 D2 F2 R L F2 U2 R U2 F2 @2021-02-15 15:15:45
5. (11.46) U D2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 F R B' U' F' L F2 D2 R' U' @2021-02-15 15:16:16
6. 13.75 R D F2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D F D' R2 B U2 L' @2021-02-15 15:16:54
7. 12.78 B D L' B2 U R' U R' U2 L2 U2 F2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B U2 L2 @2021-02-15 15:17:48
8. (DNF(15.32)) D' L' D' B2 R D F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R L2 U2 R U' B2 @2021-02-15 15:18:18
9. 14.48 D F' L' D' B' R' D L' U R2 D2 L D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 L @2021-02-15 15:20:15
10. 16.29 F U2 F' R' D' R' U B' U2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 B @2021-02-15 15:20:56
11. 16.25 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 R D2 R2 B R' F' D B2 L' U' F' @2021-02-15 15:21:31
12. 16.43 F2 L U2 B2 U' F L' F2 R D' B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 @2021-02-15 15:22:20


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 22, 2021)

So, I was not able to practice or learn as much as I wanted to by this point because of school and work, but here's a decent Tripod average with algs I learned specifically for Tripod. I actually had forgotten some of the algs I had learned since I hadn't done anything with Tripod until yesterday when I recorded, in around 2 weeks. Hopefully I can learn a bit more and get a better average in before the week is up.
The times are in the description of the vid


----------



## efattah (Feb 23, 2021)

I had an epic LMCF run, Ao12 13.50 including Ao5 12.02

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-22
avg of 12: 13.50

Time List:
1. 14.59 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 U' B' U2 R' U' F R' B D2 
2. 14.50 F R2 F U2 B L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 R U2 L' R' D L2 B U 
3. 12.65 D L2 F' U L2 F2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 B 
4. 15.91 U' F' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 L' F R' D2 L F2 D L' R' 
5. 14.03 F U L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F L2 B R2 F' R D' R2 F D R' U' 
6. (20.68) U R' B2 L2 D2 B F2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' D B' U' F' U L' R' 
7. 13.01 D' R' B' L2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 B R2 D B2 L F L2 
8. 11.91 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L U2 R' D2 R U2 D' F U' R2 F' D U2 L2 
9. 11.96 R2 D U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F D2 R2 U' R F' R2 F L D 
10. 14.22 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' U' R' B' L' B R B D' B2 F U 
11. (10.18) U' R' U L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 L' D F2 R2 B' R2 B 
12. 12.19 D B U2 F D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B D2 F2 U' R' F' D' R B D R'

Unfortunately my GoPro died *shortly* before the average started, so this doesn't count.
I will try to equal it and get it on cam in the next few days.


----------



## Silky (Feb 23, 2021)

efattah said:


> I had an epic LMCF run, Ao12 13.50 including Ao5 12.02
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-22
> avg of 12: 13.50
> ...


Good luck, mate. I believe in you!!!


----------



## Silky (Feb 26, 2021)

2 days left !! Get those submissions in


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 26, 2021)

Even without ZBroux, y'all can't beat me

**Making this comment to motivate more people to submit**


----------



## Silky (Feb 28, 2021)

ONLY 1 DAY LEFT. GET THOSE SUBMISSIONS IN!!!!!


----------



## efattah (Mar 1, 2021)

Well, despite several tries, I never matched the off-cam 13.50 Ao12 and 12.02 Ao5, so the best I got on cam:


Ao5 13.39




Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-28
avg of 5: 13.39

Time List:
1. (16.16) B2 U R U B D F' B R B2 R2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 D2 R U 
2. 13.85 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R B R' D F2 L' R2 U F2 
3. 13.79 F R D' F2 R L2 B2 L' B R2 U2 B2 R U2 R D2 R U2 R2 
4. (10.63) R' L2 B D2 U2 F D2 R2 B' F' D2 F2 U' B' L B F' L2 U' R2 
5. 12.54 L U2 B' R B' D' F L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 D' L2 F2 L'



Ao12 14.25




Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-28
avg of 12: 14.25

Time List:
1. 13.45 U2 R' D' F2 D' L' B D' R2 B L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 
2. 14.08 F U' R2 F' R2 U L2 B2 R L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' 
3. 14.29 F' U2 L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 R B' L' U' R B' D B2 R' U2 
4. 14.49 R L B2 D' F' L D2 L R2 F2 U R2 U2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B' 
5. 16.54 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F U2 B2 L2 F2 U B' F2 D2 U R2 B L' U' 
6. 13.87 R L2 B L2 B' F2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L' U L F D' F2 D U' 
7. 13.38 F L' U2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R2 F' D' B U2 L U' B F' R' 
8. 14.83 B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 R' D2 R2 F' R' D F2 L' B2 F D' 
9. 13.42 R2 F' L2 U' B' R' F' R' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U L' 
10. (16.73) U F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D2 F R B2 L2 F' L R' D 
11. 14.19 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B' U2 L' F2 L2 D' L' U' 
12. (13.18) D B' D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' F D' L' R2 F2 L' U2


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 1, 2021)

Screw it, let's win the other category too






ZBroux: 

Average of 12: 10.189
1. 9.964 L2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 L' F U' F' R F R2 F D' U' 
2. 11.336 B2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L' R' D2 U2 R2 F R D B' D' U' F2 D' L' 
*3. 10.655 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L D U2 L D B2 D B2 U' F' 
4. 10.259 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L F R D B L2 B2 F2 U2 L' 
5. 9.271 D B' L U D R U F2 R2 F' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U L2 F2 D2 
6. 8.916 L2 B2 D F2 R' L B U D2 R2 F D2 B R2 F R2 B2 L2 F2 
7. 10.639 D L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U L' B2 R D2 F' U L' D' F D *
8. (13.988) F U R D' R' D' F2 R' L' F' U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U 
9. 12.041 F2 L' U R U R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 
10. (7.704) F2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 B' D2 L' D2 U B F2 R U2 F' L' R2 
11. 8.363 F D2 R F2 D' R2 F L' D' R' B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 
12. 10.450 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L F D2 B R2 D' B F U 
Bolded 10.056 avg5


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2021)

Tao Yu be out here just flexing on everyone


----------



## efattah (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm just waiting for Silky to official tabulate the podiums then we can send out the prize money and set the rules for round 2.


----------



## Silky (Mar 6, 2021)

efattah said:


> I'm just waiting for Silky to official tabulate the podiums then we can send out the prize money and set the rules for round 2.


Should get it done this weekend. Got to move some finances and then we should be able to send out prizes. Thanks to everyone who participated!! Sorry for the delay!!


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 14, 2021)

Can I use the column first method?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 14, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> Can I use the column first method?


I'm sorry but the competition has ended


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 14, 2021)

oh,what a pity


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2021)

@Silky how are the results going?


----------



## Tao Yu (May 20, 2021)

lol I forgot about this until now. 

Honestly I have nothing but sympathy for Silky. $160 is way too much to pay just for some people to get some times on unusual methods that we all knew were possible. Like I don't think anyone was ever in doubt that sub 12 Mehta and sub 11 ZBroux were possible. Next time it needs to be like 160$ for the first person to get a sub 8 avg12 with Mehta, and an unlimited deadline. 

I, for one don't care about the prize that I won in the slightest, and would happily welcome Silky back to the community even if he decides to cancel the prizes (I see that he hasn't posted in a long while).


----------



## Cuberstache (May 20, 2021)

I also wouldn't mind not getting a prize; pushing the method is reward enough. No pressure, Silky.

Although I do like the idea of a prize for first sub-8 ao12 with Mehta...


----------



## efattah (May 20, 2021)

Silky and I we co-organizers and he had to leave the community for a while. I too am extremely busy with work stuff, but if someone can compile the top 5 (Ao12 only) considering all submissions in the same category, I can pay out the prizes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 20, 2021)

efattah said:


> Silky and I we co-organizers and he had to leave the community for a while. I too am extremely busy with work stuff, but if someone can compile the top 5 (Ao12 only) considering all submissions in the same category, I can pay out the prizes.


ok, no problem

1. filipe teixeira
2. filipe teixeira
3. filipe teixeira
4. filipe teixeira
5. filipe teixeira


----------



## LukasCubes (May 22, 2021)

if there is a big cube version of this (4x4 or 5x5) I will use 4CF and 5CF for this comp


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2021)

efattah said:


> Silky and I we co-organizers and he had to leave the community for a while. I too am extremely busy with work stuff, but if someone can compile the top 5 (Ao12 only) considering all submissions in the same category, I can pay out the prizes.





BenChristman1 said:


> Here is my submission!
> 
> Sumbmission #2 (2-15-20)
> 
> ...





DNF_Cuber said:


> Scrambles in description





Tao Yu said:


> Preliminary submission, Mehta 10.94 avg5, 11.79 avg12
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cubing Forever said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-14 (solving from 2021-02-13 19:20:13 to 2021-02-13 19:31:06)
> avg of 5: 30.797
> 
> Time List:
> ...





CuberStache said:


> Here is a link to the video. I'm using the Mehta method.
> 
> 14.39 ao12, 12.29 ao5 in the first 5 solves
> 
> ...





OreKehStrah said:


> So, I was not able to practice or learn as much as I wanted to by this point because of school and work, but here's a decent Tripod average with algs I learned specifically for Tripod. I actually had forgotten some of the algs I had learned since I hadn't done anything with Tripod until yesterday when I recorded, in around 2 weeks. Hopefully I can learn a bit more and get a better average in before the week is up.
> The times are in the description of the vid





efattah said:


> Well, despite several tries, I never matched the off-cam 13.50 Ao12 and 12.02 Ao5, so the best I got on cam:
> 
> 
> Ao5 13.39
> ...





Tao Yu said:


> Screw it, let's win the other category too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's everyone's submissions. The video for DNF Cuber's submission seems to be down, but hopefully that can be straightened out.


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Here's everyone's submissions. The video for DNF Cuber's submission seems to be down, but hopefully that can be straightened out.


Hi, All! I'll keep this short and to the point. 

Thank you to everyone who participated in the Uncommon Method competition. Ya'll are amazing and wonderful and I appreciate all of your hard work, your dedication to the community, and to furthering the exploration of unique and uncommon methods!! I've sent payouts to all who have participated in the comp. To keep it simple I just sent 25$ gift certificates to all of our competitors. If anyone has question/concerns feel free to DM me. 

It's been about a year since I set out to hold this competition and I want to take full accountability for my failure to follow through on my promises. My failure to payout the promised awards was completely unacceptable on my part and I can't apologize enough to you all, you deserve better. To make sure that this doesn't happen again, all future Uncommon Method Comps will have all funding secured before the start of the comp. Along with this all, organization of such comps will be delegated to other, more responsible/better equipped, community members. I will also make sure to maintain complete transparency in future events to assure this never happens again. 

If there is absolutely anything I can do further to help atone for the mistakes I've made please let me know. I'll do the best I can to make things right.

I wish everyone well. Cheers and happy New Year.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 31, 2021)

Silky said:


> Hi, All! I'll keep this short and to the point.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who participated in the Uncommon Method competition. Ya'll are amazing and wonderful and I appreciate all of your hard work, your dedication to the community, and to furthering the exploration of unique and uncommon methods!! I've sent payouts to all who have participated in the comp. To keep it simple I just sent 25$ gift certificates to all of our competitors. If anyone has question/concerns feel free to DM me.
> 
> ...


I think it goes for most people who participated but it was never about the prizes. It was just to have fun and play with a different method.


----------



## Silky (Dec 31, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I think it goes for most people who participated but it was never about the prizes. It was just to have fun and play with a different method.


I should still be held accountable which I hope that I'm doing. Probably should get served a ban for like lying and stuff. Glad ya'll had a good time tho! Hope we can get another comp going


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 31, 2021)

Silky said:


> I should still be held accountable which I hope that I'm doing. Probably should get served a ban for like lying and stuff. Glad ya'll had a good time tho! Hope we can get another comp going


I don't think a ban is needed. I, and most people, didn't hold it against you and you are holding yourself accountable, so I think you're fine : )


----------



## Athefre (Jan 1, 2022)

I didn't know whether you would hold another competition. I've been planning a new event called Method March where the community uses a new method for the month and talks about their progress and feelings on the method. Pretty much the same as the Uncommon Method Competition, except without the competition aspect. Because some people know certain alg sets and have practiced with several methods or a method very similar to one that they chose for the competition, giving them an advantage over everyone else.

However, I'm not sure if it would make sense to have Method March. Two very similar events. Let me know if you want to work together in some way because we definitely need an event to get everyone to try out different methods. To see that other methods can be just as good or possibly even better than what is popular right now.


----------

